
Chrome vs. Firefox vs. Safari vs. Servo WebRenderer - wofo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0hYIRQRiws
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11175258](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11175258)

------
scope
Do I need to open the link to see who'll win (seeing the recent posts of
Servo's ___BLAZING_ __fast WebRender)?

